

If you do anything on the (global) Internet, you're subject to US law - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110617/04014414727/why-is-justice-department-pretending-us-copyright-laws-apply-uk.shtml

======
nextparadigms
_"So this is a massive jurisdictional and sovereign disaster waiting to
happen. Basically, the US appears to be claiming that if you do anything on
the internet, you're subject to US laws. That's crazy and is going to come
back to haunt US law enforcement. Do they not realize that this is the same
thing that other countries have tried to do to US citizens? The US even passed
a law, the SPEECH Act, to make it clear that US citizens were not subject to
the liability of other national laws, just because such things happen on the
internet. To then turn around and pretend the opposite is true for everyone
else is just massive hypocrisy."_

